# HWin32/64 Kernel Driver has stopped



## Tarquin44 (Mar 6, 2012)

I receive the above information from my computer maintenance program. Does anyone know how I can reactivate this driver?

Thank you,,

Jeff Gibbs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is your PC doing something strange?
Does it list an actual driver name like xxxx.xxx?


----------



## Tarquin44 (Mar 6, 2012)

The only info I get is that "HWinFO32/64 Kernel Driver" has stopped working. I go into Device Manager and open the hidden files. When I click on HWinFO32/64 Kernel Driver the General Tab contains the message "This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)". I then go to the driver tab and click on "start" I am told that the system cannot find the path specified.


----------



## Tarquin44 (Mar 6, 2012)

I ran the Kaspersky rescue disk 10. It reported no probelms.


----------



## Tarquin44 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry to keep putting a lot of replies on but things keep coming to me. The computer slowed down badly for about fifteen minutes whilst I was playing an MMORPG (Age of Conan) it then settled back to its normal speed. Is this evidence of my computer being compromised in some way?


----------



## Tarquin44 (Mar 6, 2012)

I checked my virus checker again. It detected the following:

Object: Kernel mode memory patch PDM.Keylogger
status: Inactive
dated 6th March 2012 at 08:06:09GMT.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HWinFO32/64 is a third party program you must have installed at some point and possibly removed?
HWiNFO32 Download

For the Key logger follow the instructions here and post in the mal-ware forum> NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Tarquin44 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you for your time and your advice.

Jeff Gibbs


----------

